# Slide von 2016 auf 1x11 umbauen?



## Mikkeydoublex (27. Februar 2019)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe ein Radon Slide 160 9.0 von 2016 (27.5, carbon) und bin damit eigentlich immernoch sehr zufrieden, auch wenn's für heutige Massstäbe wohl nicht mehr ganz up-to-date ist.
Ich frage mich nun, mit welchem Aufwand ein Umbau auf 1x11 verbunden wäre.
Was müsste ich alles wechseln? Habe mal versucht mich in diese Materie einzulesen, aber habe leider den Durchblick nicht erlangt.....

Danke,
Gruss

Mikkey


----------



## Metzkausen (28. Februar 2019)

Hi, bin nur Laie , mein Tipp wenn es finazielle passt auf 12-fach umzustellen. Dann hast du auch ne großere Range, wobei reintreten musste immer noch. Umbau würde ich sagen eine komplette Gruppe kaufen. Schaltwerk, Kette, Kassette, Shifter Kettnenblatt etc. .Ich habe von 11 auf 12 umgebaut und lief ohne Probleme in dem Fall SRAM. Achte darauf was du für ein Hinterbaunabe du hast. Shimano oder Sram müssen Kasette und Narbe sollten vom gleichen Hersteller sein. Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen, falls ich nicht ganz richtig liege mit meiner Aussage, bendekt ich bin Laie. LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CedGauche (28. Februar 2019)

Ich kenne die Ausstattung vom Slide 160 nicht, vor allem welche Kurbel verbaut ist. Es gibt ja 2 fach XT-Kurbeln, die kann man auch 1-fach nutzen. Wenn die Kurbel bleibt dann brauchst du halt ein passendes Kettenblatt (32er z.B.) und eine passend gestufte Kassette (11-46 z.b) und natürlich ein Schaltwerk, wenn dein aktuelles die Schaltkapazität nicht haben sollte. Bei 1x11 kannst du in der Regel den Freilauf behalten, bei 1x12 nur bei der SRAM NX Gruppe, da dann aber von 11-50.


----------



## Mikkeydoublex (4. März 2019)

Hallo


Danke für eure Antworten.

Ja, 1x12 könnte auch ein Thema sein, würde wahrscheinlich sogar mehr Sinn machen als 1x11, wegen der Bandbreite.
Habe gesehen dass Sram GX Eagle Komplettsets eigentlich ziemlich günstig zu haben sind.
Da sind auch Kurbel etc. dabei.
Frage mich allerdings noch folgendes, wenn ich auf Sram wechseln würde:

-       Freilauf muss gewechselt werden (habe DT Swiss Felgen)?

-       Passt das Schaltauge weiterhin (bisher XT)?

-       Passen die Kurbeln oder gibt es da unterschiedliche Durchmesser? Müsste Tretlager getauscht werden?


----------



## CedGauche (4. März 2019)

Moin,

- ja der Freilauf muß gewechselt werden bei der GX auf den XD-Freilauf 

- Ich meine das man bei SRAM andere Schaltaugen braucht, bin mir da aber nicht 100% sicher, frage einfach mal bei Radon / Bike Discount (Rahmenhersteller)

- Ich würde auch eine neue Kurbel verbauen und unbedingt mit einem Narrow Wide Kettenblatt. Kannst auch z.B. Race Face Kurbeln verbauen. Wie das mit dem Lager ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich nicht weiß welches du hast? BSA? Pressfit?.


----------

